
Larry Page Steps Down as CEO of Alphabet - eplanit
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/03/larry-page-steps-down-as-ceo-of-alphabet.html
======
JohnFen
From Page & Brin's letter:

> [An original core tenet is] "Google is not a conventional company. We do not
> intend to become one."

> [...]

> We believe those central tenets are still true today.

I think that Page & Brin are mistaken. Google has clearly become more like a
conventional huge international corporation than not.

But perhaps I'm thinking of different things than they when I consider what
makes a "conventional company".

------
craftoman
Now Google is going to be more evil than ever before, Larry was a good man
based on what I read. He always respected every single employee even the
juniors.

